# Recurve: String Stopper



## Dry Feather (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't think it would shoot very well, with a stopper on it. The string needs to be uninhibited for forgiveness. It would probable also create a lot of hand shock.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> I have a Limb Saver String stopper for a compund I am retiering, and am wondering if anyone has used one on a recurve.
> Any thought?


Ever see a slo-mo of bow string when shot with fingers? Where and how would you mount it?


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

no reason to - trad equipment to quiet and it is not needed - the string does have the speed generated by a compound


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

sounds like a neat idea. Almost all trad hunters I know have some kind of "quieting" device added, be it "puffs" or "balls" or "spiders" or cat whiskers or what not, So I don't get the arguement that "trad equipment is too quiet". Yes there is left/right movement/oscilation of the string, but I do not think at the point it releases the nock it should be so far left or right as to prevent use of a "string stopper". As I understand the concept they absorb vibration; so they should LESSEN handshock, not increase it. And I would think they would increase accuracy (if set up properly) by making the nock come off the string at a more consistant point, which SOME on here claim is fairly critical to accuracy. 
I've seen bows with those little "limbsaver" knobs mounted on the belly of the bow far enough out on the limb that the string contacts them when the bow is shot, seems like a similar concept.
We can speculate all day, but I'd be very interested to hear what effect it would have.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

And I'll admit I don't know how it would work, but aren't there compound fingershooters? can they NOT use a bow with a string stopper??


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I mounted mine on my PSE recurve two nights ago. 
First: The Limbsaver Universal if mounted properly is actually on the outside of the bow so it doesn’t interfere. 
Second, the accuracy is there, but I am shooting off the riser at the moment. So the results may be skewed. Ill have to get a rest. 
Third. There is a fair amount of forward lurch that takes place thus a firm grip of wrist strap is in order. 
Forth: The “twang” is very much eliminated. Now a slight “thud” is heard as the string stops. 
The interesting aspect is the speed of the arrow. Though I haven’t chrono-ed them yet, there is a “perceived” increase in velocity as per the report of the arrow hitting the target, as it has a much more pronounced “thump” to it. 

Oh and I went to a mech. release for other reasons. 
Ill post pics of the set up later.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

we need one of those full draw gizzwizz things also so we can just hit a trigger & release the arrow like on compounds.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 23, 2010)

If your refuring to a release, it is definatly worth it. The string travels more in a streight line than a curve off the fingers. Watch a bow string in high speed camera on Youtube. Its facinating the differance.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Soocom -

The limbs on a properly made recurve are set up to be in sync or be timed correctly. Having a string stopper placed off center, might disrupt that timing and increase, not reduce the shock or vibration. Don't know first hand, never tried it, but doesn't seem to fit the theory. Because of that, any benefits you'd want to get from using it, might be over-ruled by the negatives.

I believe the reason it works with compounds is because the bows are set up (limbs are timed) to handle it, but again, I don't do compounds, so that's a guess. 

As far as where to set the stopper, that shouldn't be a problem ONCE the bow has been correctly tuned. Part of what you're doing in the tuning process, is getting the string to be near centerline as it passes the resting brace height position, so that part is a no-brainer. A poorly or untuned bow might have the string too far to one side or the other to be "stopped" by the stopper.

Viper1 out.


----------



## nageshts (Jun 21, 2012)

Hoyt released this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awovHAWbfo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> I mounted mine on my PSE recurve two nights ago. ...
> 
> 
> Oh and I went to a mech. release for other reasons.


Very important qualification, I think...


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

nageshts said:


> Hoyt released this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awovHAWbfo&feature=youtu.be


Looks interesting! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

the hoyt stealth shot looks sick, i would love for them to equip them to the buffalo, durado, and gamemaster


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks like Hoyt owes Soocom1 some royalties.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

the crazy thing is, it creates better speed, and more consistent accuracy and it hurt your tune on your bow either..


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

nageshts said:


> Hoyt released this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awovHAWbfo&feature=youtu.be


That bow looks like the international space station with all the stuff hanging off it! But it looks cool...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> the crazy thing is, it creates better speed, and more consistent accuracy and it hurt your tune on your bow either..


The increase in speed sounds neglible, but it seems like a really neat set up. I'd bet that getting the arrow off the string at one point like that would help with forgiveness.

Also helps with reducing noise without having to weigh down the string. Depending on one's set up, that might prove to be a big asset in boosting speed.

I think they're kewl


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

nageshts said:


> Hoyt released this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awovHAWbfo&feature=youtu.be


Wow, may moons ago I called Hoyt and asked if a finger shooter could shoot with a string stop. They told me no. Reason was a finger shooter put to much paradox on the string and the string would miss the stopper possible causing string damage/failure.

So, I bought one anyways. I think the first ones were made by "String Stopper" and put it on my compound, served longer serving past the stopper. I adjusted it so the string/ new serving just touch at BH. It really helped my shooting. You really know when you have a bad release. However, I put one on every compound bow since. When I switch to Recurves I thought about putting one on but it's not legal at the Trad 3d's. Not sure why it wouldn't work. Good luck.
DD


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> the hoyt stealth shot looks sick, i would love for them to equip them to the buffalo, durado, and gamemaster


The Stealth Shot also can be mounted on the front stablizer hole and comes around the side. Not sure if it will line up with the string on a recurve. I guess I will have to find the one I took off my UltraElite before I sold it and see if it works on the TT Titan III riser. I will let you know if you want. I don't plan on using it that way. I like to stay legal.
DD


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

DDSHOOTER said:


> The Stealth Shot also can be mounted on the front stablizer hole and comes around the side. Not sure if it will line up with the string on a recurve. I guess I will have to find the one I took off my UltraElite before I sold it and see if it works on the TT Titan III riser. I will let you know if you want. I don't plan on using it that way. I like to stay legal.
> DD


yeah good question,i doubt it though unless you use some mounts, and quick disconnects......ill just use it for my hunting set up


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like something that would be more at home on the FITA forum.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Disclaimer: I have not tried a string stopper on a recurve.

I did try string stoppers from at least a couple makers on my compounds (ironically a Hoyt UltraElite or ProElite) many times and always took them off. I found no advantages in sound, accuracy, or arrow speed. I don't remember if I had to change anything tune-wise to get good bare shaft flight. The bow sounded _different_ with the stopper, but all that changed was the sound went to a slightly shorter duration with a higher pitch. I certainly wouldn't say the bows were quieter with the stopper, they just sounded a little different. Overall I found a well tuned compound _without_ a stopper to sound the best and I also felt they were more pleasant to shoot without the stopper. I didn't like the string wear and ended up adding serving. Not a big deal, just annoying. 

A couple thoughts on the video:

- A speed increase of 0.5-0.75 fps. Who cares, and who would ever be able to notice it?

- Of course the bow jumps forward at the shot, the string is impacting the stoppers and driving it forward. Fine for target shooting with a sling but certainly not something I want on a hunting bow where I _don't_ use a sling.

In my opinion, at least on a compound, the only advantage a string stopper offers is keeping the string from contacting your sleeve if you are wearing heavier clothing. That is not an insignificant attribute, but one that is easily accomplished in the usual ways of good form and an arm guard.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying a string stopper is necessarily a bad thing, in my opinion it's just inconsequential. Of I am basing that opinion on my experiences with them on compounds.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah good question,i doubt it though unless you use some mounts, and quick disconnects......ill just use it for my hunting set up


Sorry for some unknown reasons I can't get the picture to upload. I have had this problem with pictures. However, ghostgoblin just go to Fuse.com and on their front page you can see the string stopper version that has all the disconnect that allow it to be mounted from the front stabilizer insert around the side and to the back. Sure wish the picture would upload because it looked really nice. However, I didn't shoot it.
Easy, I am with you on not having any desire to having a string stopper on my recurve. You're right it did kind on made a different sound if it wasn't adjusted correctly. The one on my Vectric XL is dead in the hand, no jump at all. 
DD


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

DDSHOOTER said:


> Sorry for some unknown reasons I can't get the picture to upload. I have had this problem with pictures. However, ghostgoblin just go to Fuse.com and on their front page you can see the string stopper version that has all the disconnect that allow it to be mounted from the front stabilizer insert around the side and to the back. Sure wish the picture would upload because it looked really nice. However, I didn't shoot it.
> DD


Very interesting, thanks for the info


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Here..see it in action. .

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=-awovHAWbfo&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D-awovHAWbfo%26feature%3Dyoutu.be

I have one on my Titan III...I'll post a picture when I get home. ..

Mac


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

[URL="[/URL]

Looks kinda cool. ..

Mac


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

awesome MAC11, looks beautiful


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Disclaimer: 
I figured out how to reduce the picture size so archery talk upload wouldn't fail.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> Looks like something that would be more at home on the FITA forum.


Agreed.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

nice stuff. I would like to see slow motion video of them with the setup like the video with two of them to give an even stop to the string and a single like others have done at grip level. I think the single at grip level might cause the nocking point to drop as it impacts the string. At least I seem to remember that as a draw back to them in the past. With tow of them you don't get that problem.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

If the nocks weren't so tight on the string this wouldn't be necessary. Even after this stops the string there is still excess energy expended yanking the arrow off the string so any benefit in speed is negligible at best. Shave down the inner sides (not the base) on the nock and you'll get a much bigger increase in speed than this can give.


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

nageshts said:


> Hoyt released this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awovHAWbfo&feature=youtu.be


Is this bow legal in the NFAA Traditional division?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Blackfletch said:


> Is this bow legal in the NFAA Traditional division?


The riser and limbs certainly are. I don't believe the string stop is, although I can't see anything specifically forbidding it unless you consider it a screw-in weight. Either way it's got limited usefulness while putting weight in the wrong place on the bow.

-Grant


----------



## BulldogArchery (Jan 12, 2014)

I have read that WA state has made them legal. Are they legal for USA Archery or FITA competition? Also, where can you get them? I do not see them in Lancaster.com.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

BulldogArchery said:


> I have read that WA state has made them legal. Are they legal for USA Archery or FITA competition? Also, where can you get them? I do not see them in Lancaster.com.


The one I posted earlier was a http://www.fusearchery.com/dampers/

I mounted the stopper to show ghostgoblin that it can be mounted to the front stabilizer hole. My bow can also have it mounted to the rear. 
DD


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

They're fita legal, but it remains to be seen how the rules about string serving might play out.

http://www.worldarchery.org/Portals..._Art.11.1_Limb_Vibration_Dampening_Device.pdf

LAS sells stoppers under "bow accessories", then "string stops - noise reduction''


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mine is a BTI String Stopper..bought from bdthomas72 here on AT..

You can do a search for him on here..or on the web..the price is very right for his..and the stopper build is high quality..

Mac


----------

